# The Nuba Survival, Checkendon April 2016



## mookster (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't really know the best way to introduce this, it's certainly an enigma with an interesting back story.

The Nuba Survival (often mistakenly called The Nuba Embrace) is a sculpture by John Buckley beside a very derelict barn in a field in rural Oxfordshire.



> This sculpture appeared by Copyhold Barn, Checkendon. John Buckley created the sculpture on his return from a visit to the Nuba Mountains in central Sudan in 2000- 2001 where he was a guest of the Nuba Rehabilitation, Relief and Development Organisation (N.R.R.D.O.) during the time of the genocide. He witnessed first hand a mass attempt to wipe out a cultural identity through ethnic cleansing, slavery and fierce attacks on the traditional homelands.



Whilst the sculpture itself isn't 'abandoned' as such, it's a very peculiar place to be sited. And the falling down barn is pretty cool as well with it's multitude of boats under the collapsing roof.

The weather was dreadful, I want to go back in the height of summer when it's not raining too much.






























































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## smiler (Apr 22, 2016)

The shot of the sculpture through the half open door, my favourite, Thanks


----------



## Luise (Apr 22, 2016)

Loved this site... Did the Farmer spray you with stuff? 
Interesting site, love the photos.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Is that on the road heading towards the woodcote road A4074?


----------



## tazong (Apr 22, 2016)

When i first saw the original post i was really blown away - i think you have really added to that post and given the whole thing a much better sense of scale - its a lot bigger than i thought and done a great job of covering the surrounding area.
I am defintly going to this place - its awe inspiring as a art form and its meaning - you have captured this so well.
Really well done


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Apr 23, 2016)

Whoa! That statue is kinda creepy looking, but still cool. It's the hollow voids of where they eyes should be and the mouths...almost looks as if it will come alive.


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2016)

It looks like they're mourning the loss of their barn...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice one..


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

I never tire of seeing this, and your photos are some of the nicest I've seen. Nice one mookster!


----------



## Malcog (Apr 23, 2016)

My favourite artistic post !


----------

